# Thanks Veterans



## Meanderer (Nov 10, 2016)

Thank you Veterans!







November 11, 2016


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 10, 2016)

Thanks to all of you who have served and sacrificed for our great country!



​


----------



## Carla (Nov 10, 2016)

Thank-you so much for your service and sacrifice for our country, we owe you a debt of gratitude! Wishing you peace this day and every day.


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 10, 2016)

R.I.P. American fallen. Canada salutes you as we remember our own. Salut! Remembrance Day for Canadians. I go to the Cenetaph tomorrow to stand for my vets, and remember all who sacrificed their lives.


----------



## Gemma (Nov 10, 2016)




----------



## IKE (Nov 11, 2016)

To all of my fallen brothers and sisters........You will never be forgotten.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## oldman (Nov 11, 2016)

Thanks to all my Brothers & Sisters who served and especially to those that made the ultimate sacrifice.


----------



## HazyDavey (Nov 11, 2016)

Amen ..


----------



## Myquest55 (Nov 11, 2016)

Just a quick note to mention that we appreciate ALL veterans!  My husband spent 12 years in the USNavy's submarine service BUT he served during peace-time so doesn't not seem to qualify for any benefits or appreciation (unless we were completely destitute).  It wasn't HIS fault we weren't at war.  All those guys were ready to do battle or go to war - should it have been necessary - but we were all blessed with no outward conflict.  He is just as much a veteran as any who have served more recently or those from Korea or Vietnam.  Hail to ALL!


----------



## IKE (Nov 11, 2016)

Myquest55 said:


> Just a quick note to mention that we appreciate ALL veterans!  My husband spent 12 years in the USNavy's submarine service BUT he served during peace-time so doesn't not seem to qualify for any benefits or appreciation (unless we were completely destitute).  It wasn't HIS fault we weren't at war.  All those guys were ready to do battle or go to war - should it have been necessary - but we were all blessed with no outward conflict.  He is just as much a veteran as any who have served more recently or those from Korea or Vietnam.  Hail to ALL!



It makes no difference when or where your husband served while in the military......serving his country is serving his country !

I was in Vietnam but he is every bit as much of a veteran as I am.


----------



## tnthomas (Nov 11, 2016)

As a Vietnam veteran the "thanks" means a lot; in turn I thank all the veterans before and after my service, for the sacrifices they made.


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 11, 2016)

My thanks to all military veterans.


----------



## Falcon (Nov 11, 2016)

Thanks to all my brothers and sisters in the military.  You were/are  there, whether you saw action or not!


----------



## NancyNGA (Nov 11, 2016)

Yes, thanks to ALL the members of the members of the military for their service and sacrifices, including the brand new recruits.


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 11, 2016)




----------

